
Boaty McBoatface makes significant climate change discovery on first mission - gilad
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/06/18/uk/boaty-mcboatface-first-mission-scli-gbr-scn-intl/index.html
======
TravHatesMe
Without that name, this would likely not make news and I would have never
heard about this vessel. In my opinion that makes it a brilliant name. Full
speed ahead Boaty McBoatface!

------
sailfast
I really love that CNN refers to the sub by its _last_ name. “The discoveries
by McBoatface”

Brilliant. Also a really interesting discovery!

------
ARandomerDude
...the submarine.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
> But despite the poll doing the impossible and uniting the country's
> electorate, the Natural Environment Research Council rejected the result and
> dubbed the ship RRS Sir David Attenborough after the renowned TV naturalist,
> in an effort to spare its blushes. The Boaty McBoatface name was instead
> given to a yellow submarine aboard the ship.

~~~
ARandomerDude
I know. Lame.

~~~
koonsolo
On the other hand, this little submarine is now more famous than their fancy
ship. It has a nice twist to the story, where the public was partly ignored,
but in the end still has the upper hand.

If this was news about that other ship (who's name I can't remember anyway ;),
it wouldn't have made it onto HN.

